# Golden Eagle Formula 3d string length



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I can get some information on this Golden Eagle Formula 3d compound? Golden Eagle is out of business so their website doesn't exist. The specifications would be great.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

they were heavy and about 230 fps if memory serves me correctly


----------

